# Ha!!!



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

they arrested the asshole


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Story?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Years and years of hunter harassment. There was a thread earlier in the year about my run in with him


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

My dad was hunting BW near his property last Sunday and what would you know he had tacks thrown out everywhere and tacks in his tires. Glad to see justice. I wonder why he was released unless some paid the 17.5K bond?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Brandon_SPC said:


> My dad was hunting BW near his property last Sunday and what would you know he had tacks thrown out everywhere and tacks in his tires. Glad to see justice. I wonder why he was released unless some paid the 17.5K bond?


If you go through a bondsman it's only 10% so it would be 1,750.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

A little bit better picture...










I'm glad LEO handled it before someone beat this old man's ass...

Think I might hunt off Labrador when it opens back up!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know what the charges were???


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

4 counts hunter harrassment and 3 counts of reckless exhibition of a deadly weapon. With plenty of witness reports and evidence to support it


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> 4 counts hunter harrassment and 3 counts of reckless exhibition of a deadly weapon. With plenty of witness reports and evidence to support it


I'd love a backstory! He only spent about 2 hours in the pokey... hope they stick it to him with fines and a loss of gun rights!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Buckchaser! Hopefully this doesn't just "go away" since I'm sure he's calling in favors.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Buddy of mine had a run in with him a couple of years. The guy had no trespassing signs in BW if I remember right.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I say we have a big crow shoot by the boundary line of the property and Blackwater :thumbup: It will sound just like dove season.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Is he a Leo? Saw a Santa Rosa deputy's car at his house. I was under the impression it was his.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

chaddd said:


> Is he a Leo? Saw a Santa Rosa deputy's car at his house. I was under the impression it was his.


Former LEO I believe. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

chaddd said:


> Is he a Leo? Saw a Santa Rosa deputy's car at his house. I was under the impression it was his.



Prolly his wife's. He runs the local gun shows. That's the only time he's not gonna come out shooting if he knows u are trying to hunt around there. Think his wife is leo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I bet she's proud


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

706Z said:


> Prolly his wife's. He runs the local gun shows. That's the only time he's not gonna come out shooting if he knows u are trying to hunt around there. Think his wife is leo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Him and his wife are both retired Leo's. His wife still serves papers


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Free billy!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

fla_scout said:


> Thanks Buckchaser! Hopefully this doesn't just "go away" since I'm sure he's calling in favors.


I think the guy handling the case is keeping an eye on the preferential treatment


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

There's been a lot of trucks got nailed up around his road to his house including mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Try'n Hard said:


> Free billy!


Exactly what you said except take the r and turn it into a u, take the e and turn it into a c, take the other e and well y'all see where this goin


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

706Z said:


> There's been a lot of trucks got nailed up around his road to his house including mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah my brothers did too. I picked up about 50 on timberwood I don't even dare drive down Labrador anymore. Everywhere you can park or turn around there is tacks


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Then Labrador should too


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

happy to see this. i was super lucky and somehow didnt get tacked tires after realizing he'd thrown them all over the place, even some for FOOT traffic, thats just wrong.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Years and years of hunter harassment. There was a thread earlier in the year about my run in with him


Thanks. I remember thinking of ways to muck with him for being an ass to people. If your a butt end, you should be mucked with! Are YOU being mucked with?

Edit, Buck- wasn't directed to you.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is this the guy who was shooting over the head of hunters when they got close to his house? If so, I hope the law has a way to take his guns, temporary and for good if found guilty.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't be too quick to say he was the only one tacking roads, fellow hunters tacked his drive also and the county had to pay fer some tires on the cruiser. Tacking any roads is a dern shame because innocent folks get hurt and in case Fire/EMS/LEO are responding to a call, they can't do any good w/ flat tires. Don't know about his case but have heard the stories from hunters fer years....so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yea, no one wins when folks stoop that low. Tacking roads is BS and you never know who's tires you get. Not that I wouldn't feel the sting of replacing 4 tires on my truck today but there was a times I couldn't just come up with that kind of money, especially this time of the year.

I have heard stories of other land owners clashing with BW hunters and I assume other public lands in Florida. No idea who is at fault and probably no way we will ever know who started it.

I would like to see the FWC be proactive and assign a mediator to problems like this before it goes this far. Bring in both parties, if they are known (known hunter with a complaint), no a public yelling match but a sit down with both parties behind closed doors and talk it out. May not always work but it may work sometimes. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that tacking the road is a no-win situation, and a terrible idea... but I doubt folks are tacking his drive for no reason. 

Simple fact of the matter, if Mr. Billy would stay on his property and mind his own business, this would be a non-issue. 

I have made 16 sits on Blackwater this year and have been within 300 yards of private property every single sit. Hell, a few times I have been within 30 yards. I've talked to property owners, jumped their trucks off for them, even knocked on their doors to ask permission to recover deer. Every encounter except for one has been great.

This guy just goes out of his way to be an ass. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

So if your sitting in jail and your cell mate asks. What are you in fer? Do you say, molesting deer hunters?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

This is great news.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Who really cares about this dirtbag. I hope it costs him a lot.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> Who really cares about this dirtbag. I hope it costs him a lot.



I would love to see an arrest report with details!


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

chaddd said:


> Is he a Leo? Saw a Santa Rosa deputy's car at his house. I was under the impression it was his.


His wife is a retired Deputy. I


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

I had run-ins with is ass for several years (07-11) as I was hunting off the mailbox road and Labrador Ln. which is north and west of his house. Same old stuff shooting into the trees, this is where my family hunts, this is private land, etc. list goes on.

i have called the FWC many times on him so I am glad to see they fin ally lock his ass up even though it was only for a couple of hours.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

He will _maybe _get probation, likely no more than six months worth.
He and his wife are "LEO Class" and will not be imposed upon too harshly for such a minor offense.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

okay, I have to ask this. What set this guy off causing him to be mad at hunters? Something must have happened or in his mind someone did something to upset him.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Outside9 said:


> okay, I have to ask this. What set this guy off causing him to be mad at hunters? Something must have happened or in his mind someone did something to upset him.


No this guy bought 10 acres in the middle of blackwater and started feeding deer. He doesn't want anybody shooting all of "his" deer so he acts like an ass. He is also responsible for that area getting closed to dog hunting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> He is also responsible for that area getting closed to dog hunting.


And he's a bad guy??:whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> And he's a bad guy??:whistling:


Hell, he must be somewhat alright.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

John B. said:


> A little bit better picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was damn sure close to getting his ass whopped when I got 12 roofing nails in my tires and all I did was drive down the road he lives on and turn around. But a cooler head prevailed. I'm glad that piece of shit is going to be forking out some cash and possibly jail time. He has that entire road lined with roofing nails except where the mail man turns around.


I'm in favor of a 50 person crow hunt at the end of Labrador lane on a Sunday morning or three after deer season ends. Say.... about 6 in the morning?????????


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Hell, I had over 12 nails per tire!! Ruined a set less than 3 months old! Cost me over 500 dollars! Yeah, lm still pissed off about it! That was 2years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

bigbulls said:


> He was damn sure close to getting his ass whopped when I got 12 roofing nails in my tires and all I did was drive down the road he lives on and turn around. But a cooler head prevailed. I'm glad that piece of shit is going to be forking out some cash and possibly jail time. He has that entire road lined with roofing nails except where the mail man turns around.
> 
> 
> I'm in favor of a 50 person crow hunt at the end of Labrador lane on a Sunday morning or three after deer season ends. Say.... about 6 in the morning?????????


Yeah I've wanted to a bunch of times. With him being 66 yrs old it will be a felony if you touch him


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

706Z said:


> Hell, I had over 12 nails per tire!! Ruined a set less than 3 months old! Cost me over 500 dollars! Yeah, lm still pissed off about it! That was 2years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I read your post I'm laughing, not at your misfortune but because I can imagine myself in your place. I would be so beyond pissed, I would have blown a gasket. Glad you refrained from killing that old man, you have good self control.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

This topic made me think. Is there an app that has the WMA boundries on it? Something that shows all the roads and stuff. The maps that FWC prints have so little detail that its hard to know where the boundries are.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I commend all of you for your restraint, and I'm glad that I don't hunt Blackwater.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

mongo said:


> This topic made me think. Is there an app that has the WMA boundries on it? Something that shows all the roads and stuff. The maps that FWC prints have so little detail that its hard to know where the boundries are.


County property appraiser web site.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much if you're in the treeline, you're on Blackwater. 










http://qpublic6.qpublic.net/qpmap4/...marks+aerials+roads+parcel_sales+mls_listings

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

the guy had tacks all the way down on timberwood, the map shows how crazy that is...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone has some of those broom magnet type things that the range uses to pick up shotgun shells, I'd go sweep a few parking areas.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

John B. said:


> If anyone has some of those broom magnet type things that the range uses to pick up shotgun shells, I'd go sweep a few parking areas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


then go "return" them to him in his driveway....just kiddin...but not really.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Does any one know what the actual charges are against him are? 

Hopefully, for the sake of prosecuting him, he damaged a game wardens or other govt. vehicles tires and this is, at a minimum, gonna cost him several thousand dollars.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Does any one know what the actual charges are against him are?
> 
> Hopefully, for the sake of prosecuting him, he damaged a game wardens or other govt. vehicles tires and this is, at a minimum, gonna cost him several thousand dollars.


From Post #8 on this thread:

"4 counts hunter harassment and 3 counts of reckless exhibition of a deadly weapon. With plenty of witness reports and evidence to support it"


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

mongo said:


> This topic made me think. Is there an app that has the WMA boundries on it? Something that shows all the roads and stuff. The maps that FWC prints have so little detail that its hard to know where the boundries are.


OnX hunting map shows private/state land boundaries. Free version highlights BW in green ( layers topo/trails ) . Paid version gives more detailed info. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> From Post #8 on this thread:
> 
> "4 counts hunter harassment and 3 counts of reckless exhibition of a deadly weapon. With plenty of witness reports and evidence to support it"


I was so excited that he was arrested I guess I completely missed that. Thanks.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

damnifino3 said:


> OnX hunting map shows private/state land boundaries. Free version highlights BW in green ( layers topo/trails ) . Paid version gives more detailed info.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Go to halls hardware or the Harold store they have the state maps for sale like $5 they show pretty good detail. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Google earth has boundaries marked in green. Just click on show state parks. 

Or the tax collector website for the county you are hunting. Just use the search by map. It'll even tell you who owns the land and other info


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

mongo said:


> This topic made me think. Is there an app that has the WMA boundries on it? Something that shows all the roads and stuff. The maps that FWC prints have so little detail that its hard to know where the boundries are.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=onxmaps.hunt

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

lettheairout said:


> Go to halls hardware or the Harold store they have the state maps for sale like $5 they show pretty good detail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I keep one of those in my truck too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I am amazed that he survived this long without someone plunking him.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

If he was seeding public roads with taks, would that not be a charge of attempted endangerment of the lives?
Attempted vandalism of private, public and emergency vehicles?
Unless theycan not prove it was him.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

They couldn't prove it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> If he was seeding public roads with taks, would that not be a charge of attempted endangerment of the lives?
> Attempted vandalism of private, public and emergency vehicles?
> Unless theycan not prove it was him.


Those FWC boys love it when they get caught in a tacked road meant for someone else.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

It will be interesting to read the FWCC Field Operations report this weekend when they publish the previous weeks activity. It is always a week behind so this should show up since the last one was released on the arrest date on 12/3 so this was too late to add in I assume.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Fwc weekly reports are out
Rps posed as hunters and watched and videoed 
As well as gun shots in their direction
They had to take cover
What is rps ?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

http://m.myfwc.com/media/3371520/Dec4-10.pdf

Here ya go! Page 2-3.

I think he is pretty well screwed. Enjoy the karma douche bag!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Resource protection service. Sounds like they done good!


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> http://m.myfwc.com/media/3371520/Dec4-10.pdf
> 
> Here ya go! Page 2-3.
> 
> I think he is pretty well screwed. Enjoy the karma douche bag!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I hate it when a LEO, retired or not acts like an idiot.
I am so glad that this knuckle head is getting what he has coming. The good news is that he now has the attention of local law enforcement and I would venture to say that he will be undergoing a behavioral modification.
Regardless of his verdict or sentence, his legal fees are going to give him some serious butt hurt.
Thank You FWC, job well done.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Forgot to say big thanx officer Hoomes and those that helped to validate the complaints
As well as a big thanx to those of you hunters that took the time to do the right thing and place complaints.

Anyone know what an RPS officer is and does?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Tail Chaser said:


> Forgot to say big thanx officer Hoomes and those that helped to validate the complaints
> As well as a big thanx to those of you hunters that took the time to do the right thing and place complaints.
> 
> Anyone know what an RPS officer is and does?


This explains the whole department and what each rank's responsibilities are.
http://myfwc.com/media/1505479/go59.pdf


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanx again Brandon very helpful info


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Tail Chaser said:


> Thanx again Brandon very helpful info


No problem I spend to much time on FWCs website lol


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

RPS officer I guess is referring to Fwc officers. Off Holmes is who I communicated with and handled the case. He took my report, my brothers, and six other hunters reports. Him and several other Fwc officers also took video evidence. It was a pleasure to have off Holmes handle the case. You can tell he really cares about his job and hunters rights.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

They gave him a break on the charges in my opinion. But hopefully he will get what he deserves. Its a shame ESPECIALLY from an ex LEO. Thanks to FWC and officer Hoomes on a fine job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

There is more to it still. Gonna take a bit of time to get it all organized 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thankfully he has been dealt with for the time being! Glad to see FWCC put this out on their web page. Everyone needs to remember this is the same guy that organizes and profits from the Milton Gun Show in Santa Rosa county every few months.

This why I don't go to the show and refuse to pay the 5-6 dollar entry fee and I only live five minutes from there. He could starve to death before I will darken the doors of his gun show and contribute to his hypocritical and psychotic actions.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Tail Chaser said:


> Anyone know what an RPS officer is and does?


Years ago it was called Resource Protection Unit (RPU) and now I believe they changed it to RPS (Resource Protection Service ??).

They are uniformed officers who sometimes work in plain clothes and trucks, when they need to.

They also have plain clothes investigators but they are different and are always in plain clothes. Investigators work things that take longer and usually more complex.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Ok this is really odd. So some crazy dude shoots over my head while I'm hunting? I've been shot at before. I can't imagine not shooting back? I'm glad I'm not involved in this. Horrible situation but I feel this guy could easily have been killed. Bad news all around really. Hope its all handled right.
I just can't believe some guy yelling aiming a rifle in my direction and pulling the trigger.. Not good.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

He's been doing this for decades. Always calling the game warden on folks to close to his house and just being a general pain. He'll cuss you out and bitch at you for driving down the forest road he lives on. It's a long time coming and I hope now the state sees he's the one starting the problems.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> Ok this is really odd. So some crazy dude shoots over my head while I'm hunting? I've been shot at before. I can't imagine not shooting back? I'm glad I'm not involved in this. Horrible situation but I feel this guy could easily have been killed. Bad news all around really. Hope its all handled right.
> I just can't believe some guy yelling aiming a rifle in my direction and pulling the trigger.. Not good.


YEah, I'm with you on this. I can't believe that if the officers had to duck to not get hit by bullets they didn't return fire. I know I sure as hell would have been firing back at someone *intentionally* shooting at me the way he was shooting at them.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

If he is out on bail, I would be careful going out there. He seems like the kind of person who could go off the deep end if he felt he had nothing to lose. It doesn't sound as if he was too far from that anyway.

I have to wonder if the original thread on PFF might have been the catalyst for getting FWC to do something. I'm sure they've had complaints for years about the guy, but suddenly they do something after a thread pops up with guys talking about taking the matter into their on hands since the FWC did nothing to stop it???

If he was a LEO with that same attitude of "I can get away with anything I want" - I would bet there is a long list of people who have had their constitutional rights violated by the guy.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are dreaming if you think this arrest will convince him to not do what he has done in the past. If he has been doing that stuff for years without any consequences, he is going to keep doing the same.
He only got arrested to appease the complainants.
The guy is what 66? and a retired/ex LEO?
He wont see any jail time.
He will go to pre-trial diversion and maybe be required to complete a course in anger management.
He will _maybe _get probation, likely no more than six months worth.
He and his wife are "LEO Class" and will not be imposed upon too harshly for such a minor offense.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's sad, but I have to agree....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

We will see.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

County cop sitting in his driveway this morning with crime scene tape up and channel 3 news there. That is if it is the same house I'm thinking of 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

lettheairout said:


> County cop sitting in his driveway this morning with crime scene tape up and channel 3 news there. That is if it is the same house I'm thinking of
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Only house on Labrador lane?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope wrong house. This was on hwy 4 just before berry dale coming from Munson 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Nope wrong house. This was on hwy 4 just before berry dale coming from Munson
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Apparently and intruder caught a load of lead when he broke down a door at this house but that's only the word on the screets


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Apparently and intruder caught a load of lead when he broke down a door at this house but that's only the word on the screets


Hopefully he bled out!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Bet he won't go to that house again 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

He dead.


Homeowner shoots, kills invader

http://on.pnj.com/1Yb58N4

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Huntinman said:


> He dead.
> 
> 
> Homeowner shoots, kills invader
> ...


Good shooting! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> You guys are dreaming if you think this arrest will convince him to not do what he has done in the past. If he has been doing that stuff for years without any consequences, he is going to keep doing the same.
> He only got arrested to appease the complainants.
> The guy is what 66? and a retired/ex LEO?
> He wont see any jail time.
> ...


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll take that bet jonsonbeachbum. Have you priced legal representation on multiple criminal charge offenses ?? His crack is going to need sutures. Hide and watch.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm just throwing this out there JBB but I'm guessing current LEO's probably don't enjoy being shot at very much and will probably do their best to get him hammered by the states attorney or whomever is filing the charges. I would think retired leo goes out the window when they start shooting at current Leo.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know the dude or his story . I do know a lot of residents in or near hunting woods private or club put up with a lot of crap. Guns firing not sure where the bullet is headed, Trucks hauling ass coming or going, trespassing on private land , Which with a gun is a big deal now. Poaching, shining, And worst of all, Shooting their pets or dogs that bust them hunting. I personally have seen this. This done by some gives hunters a bad name to residents in the woods. Always has been a problem that ends when hunting season ends.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Sick that people are still supporting the Milton Gun Show he runs.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Got a letter in the mail from Billy's attorney. He wants me to answer a few questions. I'm not going to respond. I'm about ready for a crow shoot as well, thinking the beginning of March


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in favor of a 50 person crow hunt at the end of Labrador lane on a Sunday morning or three after deer season ends. Say.... about 6 in the morning?????????


Count me in. I hate someone that thinks he owns the public hunting land.
If he shoots, I will shoot back. Isn't that called standing your ground, or self defense. Crow hunts are a lotta fun!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I been checking in on this case once in awhile..................
He has gotten multiple continuances for close to a year now.
I bet his billable hours are really adding up to a big fat bill.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Why do you reckon it keeps getting postponed??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw Ol Billy yesterday putting out signs for his gun show. Think it must be next weekend


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

We need to all pick up his signs and put them on Labrador ln opening day of bow season I bet he would be grateful 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

and booby trap them


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> and booby trap them




I can't support turning innocent, informative signage into harmful tools of destruction


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> Why do you reckon it keeps getting postponed??


No idea, maybe ask "Mac the Knife" on this forum.


----------

